# How many sq feet can you spray in an 8 hr day?



## goodasgoldpainting (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey everyone just trying to figure out how many sq feet you can spray in a 8 hr day.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

What am I spraying, wood, brick, fluted block, cars? What product am I spraying, interior, exterior off ladders , man lift...


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

tree fidy


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

pump size? Tip? Back rolling? airless? hvlp? Paint zoom?

a little bit off subject but how much wood can a woodchuck chuck?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

1 or 2 guns going?


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

Phone- In your pocket or in the truck?
R U a smoker?
Bag lunch or on a bar stool?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

goodasgoldpainting said:


> Hey everyone just trying to figure out how many sq feet you can spray in a 8 hr day.


It depends.

Interior, GWB walls only (8-0 high), helpers to move and stock pump, no masking/shields, >1 GPM pump, flat latex? 8-10,000 ft^2/hr...but I wasn't much good for the next day or so.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

35000-40000


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Gough said:


> It depends.
> 
> Interior, GWB walls only (8-0 high), helpers to move and stock pump, no masking/shields, >1 GPM pump, flat latex? 8-10,000 ft^2/hr...but I wasn't much good for the next day or so.


Thats hustlin man


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

My personal best is two units @4200 sqft painted surface each (walls, ceil, closets) in a ten hour day. Units were roughly one block away from each other, including relocating from one to the next. Spray & backroll solo with a 9' frame because my big ben 18" frame broke.

No backroll, ball to the wall I'd say you should be able to easily do 2000 sqft per hour. It would help to have a larger bucket to pour multiple fivers into.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

100 gallons should cover about 20,000 sqft. Back in the nc days, we had guys going through 120-150 gal a day on new drywall


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> 100 gallons should cover about 20,000 sqft. Back in the nc days, we had guys going through 120-150 gal a day on new drywall


When I've been able to spray non-stop, like in the situation like I mentioned above, our vintage Ampray puts out >50 gal/hr.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Gough said:


> When I've been able to spray non-stop, like in the situation like I mentioned above, our vintage Ampray puts out >50 gal/hr.


The 150 a day equated to a average of 4 houses a day per sprayer, all speeflos. We had roughly 30 spraymen, some interior, some exterior. We averaged 120 houses a week. 

I AM NEVER GOING BACK TO THOSE DAYS :thumbsup:

EDIT 
I take that back, at the end we were using Gracos GH200 because of the quick release of the fluid sections


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

ewingpainting.net said:


> The 150 a day equated to a average of 4 houses a day per sprayer, all speeflos. We had roughly 30 spraymen, some interior, some exterior. We averaged 120 houses a week.
> 
> I AM NEVER GOING BACK TO THOSE DAYS :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Holy ****e.... way to put things in perspective. Ive never even seen development that big you must be in the south west


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

bryceraisanen said:


> Holy ****e.... way to put things in perspective. Ive never even seen development that big you must be in the south west


It was more than one development, more than one builder, West coast, mainly in the Palm Springs area. It's not all that, you just get a big ego is all and feel cool walking into the paint stores. 

Although I did learn a lot, It is not what I would want in my business today......


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

cdpainting said:


> tree fidy


That's only one gallon.


----------



## skinne9 (Nov 21, 2009)

I have rolled 5000 sf in a day

Sent from my HTC One using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## Woodchuck (Oct 21, 2021)

Repaint Florida said:


> pump size? Tip? Back rolling? airless? hvlp? Paint zoom?
> 
> a little bit off subject but how much wood can a woodchuck chuck?


I can clarify this one. A woodchuck could chuck as much wood as a woodchuck could chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood. There does that help?


----------

